# Advanced/Cracked Seat Tube



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Anybody else out there in RBR Land have issues with either their paint cracking or the carbon itself cracking on the seat tube of Advanced bikes; specifically, where the seatpost bottoms out and the rear-wheel cut-out begins? 

The paint cracked a bit on my Defy Advanced and I noticed another person's bike actually had the carbon crack in the same spot.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

At any time did did the seat post ever drop down into the frame? This is the biggest issue where some stores and individuals were not tightening the seat posts hard enough and when the rider rode it, the seat post fell and went into the frame.

You can attempt to file warranty claim.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

You got it. Seatpost bottoming out.

This happen to you or have you seen it? I'm just curious how common this is and if it constitutes a flaw in the design. I know it's something that shouldn't happen if the parts are used and installed correctly, but it seems too easy to make that mistake.


----------



## the-e-dog (Jul 16, 2012)

*...*

incorrect assembly. Seat post bottoms out in seat tube taper. Causing failure, should have cut seatpost to fit!


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am just seeing this post so forgive me for resurrecting and old Thread.

When I first bought my 2011 Defy Advanced 3 the shop when setting up the seat post cracked and flaked of the white paint on the back of the seat post. They told me this was normal and cosmetic.

Beginning at the end of July 2012 11 months later, I notice 4 cracks in the upper area of the seat post near the clamp. Since i purchased it less than a year before, the shop had Giant replace the seatpost. After 2 weeks, the next post cracked again at the clamp. Replace again ... 1 week later cracked again at the clamp. We double check the specs - 5 nm - but for the 4th post, we torqued it to just over 4 nms. Guess what ... cracked in a week at the clamp. Never once did it slip down.

Each time the last 3 posts cracked at the clamp in the back by the bolts.

Long story short, today, Giant replaced my entire frame thinking it must be a frame defect. But because the 2012 / 2013 Defy Advanced were made different and heavier than the 2011 frames (new design and new carbon), they replaced my 2011 Defy Advanced 3 with a 2013 Defy Advanced 0 composite ... the one that comes stock with Ultegra Di2. While I did not get a whole new bike, I did get a frame / Fork / Seat post combo that retails for more than i paid for my bike. 

The new 2013 Defy Advance 0 has the new head Tube Stiffness and Bottom bracket Stiffness. Internal Cable routing, and has a Built in ANT Cadence / Wheel speed senor built in ... all on the bike. The fork was also upgraded to the matching fork to frame, and now with a Carbon steer. Seat post is the final cap stone to the 3 piece match set. 

Bottom line. If you crack your post in the 1 year part warranty, Giant will take care of you ++


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Doesn't giant offer a lifetime warranty on their carbon frames? Why is it the first year only?


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Frame and fork ... Yes. All other parts including seatpost, one year.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Giant make great bikes, but their warranty service is garbage. At least in Tay Junction Singapore. YMMV.


----------



## sirhenryrawlins (Jan 1, 2007)

problems for me then:cryin: riding on sunday hard and fast over rough tarmac i thought i had a flat rear tire , nope frame cracked {tcr advanced} trouble is it is in the exact same spot as op but worse . seat post has never slipped .grip paste and electro tape as hight guide.
the only thing i have in my favour is my pin is un marked at the depth it would have to have gone down to ,to do the damage. bike was bnib to me and is my 3rd tcr
telecom,sl 2010, and this one advanced 2 2012.if i was shown this frame i would be 100% convinced it was post slip. about 200 miles on bike in 2 months.i know giant have good warrenty but it looks like pin slip damage. end of pin is not damaged either:cryin:


----------

